# Average response time after filling out an application for a puppy?



## Dukeforever2020 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I recently decided to fill out an application for a puppy. I am just wondering how long does it usually take for the breeder to get back to you after you've filled out the application? I'm sure it depends, but what were your experiences?

Thank you,

Jamie


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Personally I got in touch with the breeder prior to filling out applications. I would also call or email. Response times can vary wildly with some being prompt and others taking a couple weeks. Right now may take longer than normal due to the high number of inquiries from covid surges.


----------



## Dukeforever2020 (Jan 5, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Personally I got in touch with the breeder prior to filling out applications. I would also call or email. Response times can vary wildly with some being prompt and others taking a couple weeks. Right now may take longer than normal due to the high number of inquiries from covid surges.


Thank you! I appreciate your reply.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

When I have filled out applications response time has varied from under 24 hours to never. My personal experience has been that less established breeders who are eager to build their reputations generally got back to me within a week, particularly if they had a litter in the oven or on the ground. The ones who didn't need more customers, and for whom a deluge of inquiries had become a chore, were sometimes less responsive.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

What two weeks and send an email. Did you get my application? Will you be having a litter this year?...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Was it a breeder who requested that you fill out the application as a prerequisite to getting on a waitlist or was the application simply readily available with no additional instructions?


----------

